# What Year?



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2016)

I picked this up today locally. The seller insisted it was a 1953, but it has the serial number on the bottom bracket, so I knew right away it was earlier. It was just too clean to pass up. S300146. Never had a decal on the chain guard.


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2016)

I'm thinking someone had a repop Phantom frame and then built it up with some original Phantom parts. Serial looks like a 90's number.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2016)

No way. This this is an early bike that looks like a phantom, but has the smaller B-6 type decals on the tank


----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2016)

The top tank is from a 1953 original Phantom that I own. The second is from the bike I picked up today that looks identical in size as my 1946 B-6


----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2016)

Sorry, I don't know why it displayed the 1953 tank twice


----------



## spoker (May 15, 2016)

looks like the first letter was misstamped,5-25-49,no rivit seat,no chainguard decal,super nice bike!!


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2016)

spoker said:


> looks like the first letter was misstamped,*5-25-49*,no rivit seat,no chainguard decal,super nice bike!!




I'm not buying that.        05/25 ------------------ F099927 ---------------- F101278

The OP's # S300146

If it was a letter mishap, here is the F letter that would include the OP's number. There are some S letters on the 1949 list. 
10/28/49 ------------------ F298291 ---------------- F302087


----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2016)

It has the early style truss rods on the springer. Here's a couple more pics


----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (May 15, 2016)

No help here, but that is a nice lookin bike man!  Whatever year it is......


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> No help here, but that is a nice lookin bike man!  Whatever year it is......




Yes it is! With the newly added pictures and knowing Schwinn had a few brainfarts with their serial number stampings, this could possibly be one of the very first Phantoms. Any addition help with a crank casting to seal the deal?


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 15, 2016)

Don't make me lust after your bike ok?


----------



## schwinnderella (May 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'm not buying that.        05/25 ------------------ F099927 ---------------- F101278
> 
> The OP's # S300146
> 
> ...



Do you mean to say there are no S letters on the 1949 list?


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2016)

schwinnderella said:


> Do you mean to say there are no S letters on the 1949 list?




Did you read my post that you quoted? There are some days that had the S prefix.

I'm beginning to believe that the actual SN list is in error and not Schwinn's stampings. Easy typo, especially with the S numbers just below the OP's numerical number.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 15, 2016)

So the prewar bikes had six digits? Then they dropped a digit after the war?
Hmm.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Did you read my post that you quoted? There are some days that had the S prefix.
> 
> I'm beginning to believe that the actual SN list is in error and not Schwinn's stampings. Easy typo, especially with the S numbers just below the OP's numerical number.



Yes I read it,sorry when I looked quickly at the serial numbers I missed the S numbers. Odd that they jump from F all the way to S and back to F.


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2016)

schwinnderella said:


> Yes I read it,sorry when I looked quickly at the serial numbers I missed the S numbers. Odd that they jump from F all the way to S and back to F.




Yes it is odd. And after seeing the OP's serial number I believe the Serial Number list is somewhat flawed and there should have been more earlier S numbers. Maybe a mistake when the numbers were transferred online from the original list or?


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 16, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Yes it is odd. And after seeing the OP's serial number I believe the Serial Number list is somewhat flawed and there should have been more earlier S numbers. Maybe a mistake when the numbers were transferred online from the original list or?



I'll keep my bikes in the family until this is worked out.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2016)

Iheartbikes said:


> I'll keep my bikes in the family until this is worked out.



??? I think everything is worked out. V/r Shawn


----------



## REC (May 16, 2016)

Late '49. I have one with the "S" also.
REC


----------



## Maskadeo (May 16, 2016)

Thanks. I've had a 1949 in the past that started with an F. I was drawing a complete blank when I went and looked at it and saw an S. I could tell the bike had never been apart or tinkered with that much. Heck it even had the paper card in the battery slot of the horn! The guy I purchased it from was the second owner. I think I'll hold on to this one for a while as well.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 5, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Yes it is! With the newly added pictures and knowing Schwinn had a few brainfarts with their serial number stampings, this could possibly be one of the very first Phantoms. Any addition help with a crank casting to seal the deal?



YOU KNOW, THAT IS AN INTERESTING QUESTION!  I THOUGHT THEY STOPPED PUTTING
THE YEAR ON THE CRANKS AFTER THE WAR.  BUT I DO RECALL HAVING ONE WITH THE
'48' ON THE CRANK.  IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW LAST YEAR THEY 'DATED' THE CRANKS?


----------

